# Pure Happiness



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I so totally agree with you on everything you said. Although my high school years are far behind me now, when I was 15, I moved 600 miles from home and had to start a new high school and make new friends. It was hard, but I knew when I got home, I could go out and cry and spill my guts to my horse, and in a weird way it was like therapy for me. I always felt riding at twilight, especially in the fall, was just what I needed everytime. I guess fall because of all the aromas in the air at that time of year,it's my favorite! But, hang in there, you will make it through with the help of your horse!


----------

